# beep en C++ (traducteur morse)



## El_ChiCo (19 Janvier 2005)

voilà, je voulais créer un traducteur de morse... Ou plutôt l'adapter...
J'ai fait en TP à l'IUT un traducteur de morse qui joue la phrase codée, et je voulais l'adapter pour mon mac...
Ca avait été codé avec Borland C++ sur PC, et on utilisait les fonctions sound, nosound et delay. Donc je voulais savoir s'il existait un équivalent de ces fonctions...


Une recherche sur le site m'a donné un article très intéressant sur les FFT, mais malheureusement, je ne veux pas analyser un son mais le créer... Donc ca ne me va pas... Mais peut-être ne sais-je pas chercher...


Merci d'avance en tout cas.


----------

